# Imisky's ADA 90-P Planted Shrimp Tank



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

Another tank to share with you guys, its an old ADA setup that I have at the office. it constists of:

Tank: ADA 90-P
Stand: ADA Stand (Metalic Silver color)
Lighting: Grand Solar I (150W MH + 2x 36W PC)
Filteration: 1x ADA Super Jet ES-600EX + eheim 2215 + 3 dual sponge filters
CO2: roughly 2bps
Substrate: only 4 bags of 3L amazonia powder type

Theres not much to the tank right now. The hardscape consists of ADAs black wood + ADAs manten rocks. Again the plant choices will be the same as my other 2 tanks.

Enjoy guys.


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

nice tank .


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

Agreed! Nice tank. 
So is the sack hanging there carbon?


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks guys,

Ya the sack hanging there is carbon, With the use of ADA substrate that is something I would always add into the tank during the initial phase, the tanning is way too much with the substrate if anyone was to use it without carbon running, or just good practice for super clear water =)


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

Update: plants are all in! the tank is well beyond its cycled stage, and the 6 ottos living inside are loving the tank. So since theres not much of a change I'll get right to the FTS. The ranuculous is crazy fast at covering, will have to trim some soon

photo taken with an iphone  not the best quality but should do for now.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Eugene! I had to uproot all my Ranunculus as it grew way too fast in ADA . I now just keep some nodes floating.... just in case I get brave again .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## imisky (Mar 30, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Looking good Eugene! I had to uproot all my Ranunculus as it grew way too fast in ADA . I now just keep some nodes floating.... just in case I get brave again .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart,

That is one of the reasons why i love Ranunculus so much, it grows nice and fast. There is a way to keep it so they dont grow sideways but requires alot of work to do. Ive been doing that to my other ADA 60P and like the result I'm getting from it.


----------

